# Mass air flow sensor clip harness



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

In a moment of stupidity I broke the small tongue clip for the mass air flow sensor. It's the internal piece that snaps over the pin on the MAF body, so it's inside the clip.

I think the correct operation is to pull up on the red lock and press down on the clip so it lifts up. Well I just pulled up the red clip and pried it off, so the small tongue piece inside broke.

It will stay in place but it bothers me. So it's zip tied for now.

Does anyone know where I can find a replacement harness? I think it can take apart the clip and replace that without having to splice in the parts, I just need the new clip.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

BDCCruze said:


> In a moment of stupidity I broke the small tongue clip for the mass air flow sensor. It's the internal piece that snaps over the pin on the MAF body, so it's inside the clip.
> 
> I think the correct operation is to pull up on the red lock and press down on the clip so it lifts up. Well I just pulled up the red clip and pried it off, so the small tongue piece inside broke.
> 
> ...


If you can find the connector, perhaps just get the broken part of a new connector? I don't recall exactly what that connector looks like, if you are able to take a couple of pictures I'd try would try to find a similar or same connector. An entire harness will be be very expensive.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

OK, I have a working solution. I was able to see the clips could be removed. Thankfully I saved my old cable from my side object sensors which uses the exact same connector as the MAF. Since I don't want to splice, I have disassembled the connector and will transfer it over.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I wasn't able to re-use the connector I had because the plastic clip was very brittle and wasn't holding on well. I ended up buying a new generic one from a vendor that probably sells them to OEMs. It was identical. Thankfully the one I bought came with the red locking clip so it was basically a factory replacement for about $8. Based on pictures, I'm not sure if the AC Delco part comes with the red clip, and it cost over $50 bucks. One thing to note is the one I bought doesn't come with the 90' cover, I had to re-use my old one.

 Generic Harness

ACDelco

I wanted to do a splice free swap so I just dissembled the new connector. As long as you leave the top half of the clip in place you don't screw up the order of the wires so it was pretty simple to transfer it over.





























Thank you to the folks who PMed me with advice!


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

I know this is an old post but today while changing the air filter I made the same mistake and was hoping to solve it the same way you did. Is the connector at the Mouser link you posted the one you used? And it did come with the red clip? Before I break more, how did you get the connector apart ... does it just pull apart? Right now it's electrical-taped in place and pretty snug but I really want a proper repair. I never seem to learn with electrical connectors, I'm used to old cars where if it doesn't move you keep prying.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

@BodhiBenz1987

Yes I ordered it from Mouser and yes it came with the red clip. I see a small error, I listed the Mouser link as a harness. The mouser part is just the plastic. You are removing the wires from the old connector and snapping them into the new one, no splicing needed. It's a very simple repair. The AC Delco part is a harness that you splice in and is just an option for those that do not want to take apart the clip, but I don't recommend it.

You take it apart by first removing the zip tie and sliding off the top 90' angle connector. Then carefully pry the plastic clips from the top half of the harness then slowly pull it away. The wires stay attached to the bottom but the top half and the rubber seal inside slide away. Then you use a sewing pin or something similar to release the copper clips from the bottom of the harness, making sure to note their position. Then take apart the new connector and reassemble it on the wires. Then reuse the 90' angle piece and fix a new zip tie.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

BDCCruze said:


> @BodhiBenz1987
> 
> Yes I ordered it from Mouser and yes it came with the red clip. I see a small error, I listed the Mouser link as a harness. The mouser part is just the plastic. You are removing the wires from the old connector and snapping them into the new one, no splicing needed. It's a very simple repair. The AC Delco part is a harness that you splice in and is just an option for those that do not want to take apart the clip, but I don't recommend it.
> 
> You take it apart by first removing the zip tie and sliding off the top 90' angle connector. Then carefully pry the plastic clips from the top half of the harness then slowly pull it away. The wires stay attached to the bottom but the top half and the rubber seal inside slide away. Then you use a sewing pin or something similar to release the copper clips from the bottom of the harness, making sure to note their position. Then take apart the new connector and reassemble it on the wires. Then reuse the 90' angle piece and fix a new zip tie.


Excellent, thanks so much for the detailed description. It is a big help. I ordered two clips in case I manage to break another one, though now that I know how it's supposed to come off I'll be more careful of course. I'm really glad I found this post, because I did not want to even think about splicing all those tiny wires.


----------



## Mojoe320 (12 mo ago)

I have the same problem but on a 2019 RST. The connector is of course a little different. Can anyone help me find the correct connector. Attached is a photo. GM parts website is no help. Thanks in advanced!


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

@Mojoe320 - Is that 3 wire or 4 wire?


----------

